# What would you do in this situation



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

So front yard is meh. Maybe next year I can sod it. But I have some st Aug and surprisingly some common bermuda. For funsies, would u guys cut low. Stress the SA, buy some common bermuda see and try to get it to spread. Please if ore the nut wedge, weeds, bald spots, etc. Almost feel like it's a 50/50 now between the grasses. I want bermuda. I'm tempted to try to push that grass type. What u guys think

On to embarrassing pics


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok i have a few imputs. but first

How many square feet of grass do you have?
Do you have an irrigation system?

Depending on your expectations, lawn size and budget I would not do common bermuda.

oh and before you decide on bermuda. It likes to be cut short. Very short. Your lawn will need a serious leveling job if you want to have a Yard of the month Bermuda lawn. St Aug is more forgiving with a very uneven lawn.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> ...I would not do common bermuda.


+1


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

front is 2600ish, no irrigation, I have a rain bird kit u buy at lowes for irrigation, paid like 130 for it. This is the year to pay off debt, I will come back strong 2019. I'm gonna be in this house for another 5-10 years. I want bermuda, I'll do the necessary prep and sod it, with proper irrigation in the future, the back yard will be st.aug. I got a dog and young kids. They can mess up that grass, but I really want a trophy lawn next year. My yard just looks terrible. I figure a bag of seed is what 50 bucks. I got some impact sprinklers. I dont mind mowing the bermuda at like 2" if I have too. Just looking for something to entertain me for this season. Almost got all my trenching done today in the back for a sump pump. So im slowly making improvements to the area. Just looking for something to make cutting the grass less depressing for this season. I love to mow, just front yard is embarrassing


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It will be easier to remove the SA from the bermuda than the other way around so my recommendation would be to encourage the bermuda. If you can, I would mow it 2-3 times a week and make sure you are applying at least 1 lb of Nitrogen/K a month, you could probably go up to 1.5 lbs of N/K if you need to. Just keep feeding, watering and mowing often an I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't fill almost all the way in by the end of the year.

What herbicides do you have on hand that could take care of the weeds? You could probably rake up some of those bare spots to give the bermuda something easier to grow into also.

I take it, since you live in Southern Louisiana the temps there are already favorable for growth as that bermuda looks pretty healthy for this time of year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The problem with seeding bermuda is it is difficult to kill and you're not going to want it in the mix when you sod next year with a better variety. You'll also be fighting weeds all summer because you can't use a pre-e if you plan on seeding. I would focus your energy on the end game and only do things you will not have to undo next spring (e.g. leveling).


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would find a herbicide to weaken/kill the St Augustine, mow low and often, feed and water and see what you have. You may find the existing bermuda is fine when properly maintained.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> It will be easier to remove the SA from the bermuda than the other way around so my recommendation would be to encourage the bermuda. If you can, I would mow it 2-3 times a week and make sure you are applying at least 1 lb of Nitrogen/K a month, you could probably go up to 1.5 lbs of N/K if you need to. Just keep feeding, watering and mowing often an I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't fill almost all the way in by the end of the year.
> 
> What herbicides do you have on hand that could take care of the weeds? You could probably rake up some of those bare spots to give the bermuda something easier to grow into also.
> 
> I take it, since you live in Southern Louisiana the temps there are already favorable for growth as that bermuda looks pretty healthy for this time of year.


My thoughts exactly. I have image atrazine and Celsius. Also have prodiamine. I it would be near impossible to kill the bermuda and save the st Aug. Instead of seed. Maybe I will just encourage growth. That was my intent with question. Just thought seeding would expedite the process. Would cutting at 2" be suffient. I know it's based on level of yard. But I think I could get that in most areas. Also. I plan to aearte and maybe I can get some sanding down this year


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, I think 2" would be fine. You will be surprised at how fast it will spread and fill in a lot of those bare areas. Just stay after the weeds to give more space for the bermuda to grow into. If you already have a decent amount of bermuda(which I think you do), you will rarely ever need to add seed as the bermuda will fill in on it's own.


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

Like the others said I would not waiste money or time on seed. I would get a soil test done so you can fix any soil issues. This will also give you a head start in case you still want to lay sod next year. Put some milorganite down soon and focus on getting rid of weeds, and mowing.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Good suggestions in this thread. My $0.02 of input is that you shouldn't feel embarrassed about your yard. We all start somewhere, and with the information and help that I got from this forum, I'm getting closer to the yard that I want.

What's going to be easiest for the lawn to thrive is to reduce the weed pressure off of the grass as much as you can. Get your pre-emergent(PreM) down ASAP, this will help you combat the summer weeds that are going to hinder any progress that you make the rest of the year. Once you get the weeds dealt with, then focus on getting your soil in optimal condition where you can have good success with next year's work.

What's going to be most helpful is getting your soil test, and that will dictate on what you need to fertilize with. St. Aug likes a different pH over Bermuda. The test will help you determine what amendments to make.

Take the time to read up on the cultural practices for Bermuda, if that's the grass type that you want to encourage. Mowing is going to be the best cultural practice that you can practice, and Bermuda likes to be mowed low and *often*. You don't have to spring for a greens mower, just get a push Scott's reel mower off of Craigslist, or a new one from Home Depot. It's $99. That's what I started with.

I'm giving you these points of advice, because that's exactly what I did for the back yard of my house. And when I say that you don't have to feel embarrassed, you don't. The pictures below are what I was able to get with 3 months of work, and letting the bermuda that was there do it's thing. It's even further out right now.

Before TLF


After TLF


Feb 28th of this year


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

tnlynch81 said:


> Like the others said I would not waiste money or time on seed. I would get a soil test done so you can fix any soil issues. This will also give you a head start in case you still want to lay sod next year. Put some milorganite down soon and focus on getting rid of weeds, and mowing.


Thanks. Yes I need to do that. I put a bag per month of milo last season. I've been digging flower beds in the front and found a good bit of healthy looking earth worms. I might be better to do synthetic fast release N with the bermuda now though huh? Milo could take awhile to give that bermuda a punch


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ware said:


> The problem with seeding bermuda is it is difficult to kill and you're not going to want it in the mix when you sod next year with a better variety. You'll also be fighting weeds all summer because you can't use a pre-e if you plan on seeding. I would focus your energy on the end game and only do things you will not have to undo next spring (e.g. leveling).


I agree i know you want something cheep to put down i would put down perennial rye grass instead of bermuda. You are just gonna have a time killing that common bermuda when you finally are able for a renovation. I would start to price sod. You would be surprised how cheap it could be with only 2000K of sod. I think you would be happy with rye grass in the interim and its easy to kill and will give you a nice quick lawn.


----------



## tnlynch81 (Jun 29, 2017)

I would do a blend of synthetic and milo. Just keep it at about 1 pound N per thousand for your total application. Just make sure you are mostly out of dormancy. Don't want to try and pull it out too quickly.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

I had a busy day and took advice from this forum and applied it today. Was a busy day. Decided to promote the bermuda I have now for this season. Reassess next spring and go from there. Today went to Lowe's. I bought a steel rake and some starter fertilizer. I also cut the grass twice bringing it down. I put down some Scott's turf builder feet, and I put down some prodiamine. I will admit. I need to calibrate my sprayer better. I ended up with more product then I thought. That will be next purchase. However, products are down. I also used the take to remove some dead material in the bald spots to promote growth. The bermuda looks good. Lots of runners. I am watering in the products now. I will create a lawn journal thread for myself to keep track for my benefit and hopefully others entertainment. Thank you all for your sound advice. Pic for today watering It in.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

balistek said:


> I had a busy day and took advice from this forum and applied it today. Was a busy day. Decided to promote the bermuda I have now for this season. Reassess next spring and go from there. Today went to Lowe's. I bought a steel rake and some starter fertilizer. I also cut the grass twice bringing it down. I put down some Scott's turf builder feet, and I put down some prodiamine. I will admit. I need to calibrate my sprayer better. I ended up with more product then I thought. That will be next purchase. However, products are down. I also used the take to remove some dead material in the bald spots to promote growth. The bermuda looks good. Lots of runners. I am watering in the products now. I will create a lawn journal thread for myself to keep track for my benefit and hopefully others entertainment. Thank you all for your sound advice. Pic for today watering It in.


 :thumbup: Hey that looks good! Just let Mother Nature do the rest, keep it mowed, and you'll have a lawn you can be proud of in a few weeks. The temps here are slowly starting to rise, daily, but Spring can't get here soon enough. That groundhog foiled my plans for a nice Spring green-up.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Been cutting every 2-3 days. Just lowered to lowest setting on a toro 22 recycler. Sourced some sand for around July when it really growing.

Baby steps


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Just an update. About a 1.5 months of better cultural practice. Spot sprayed celsius. 2 apps of sedge hammer. 2 apps of fertilizer. One synthetic. Last app of milo at just over 1lb N rate. I also hand brushed some weeds with glyphosate. I did this after work. Ran out of day light. Not bad for a month or so considering the lower than normal temps


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Coming along nicely! Once the weather warms up, you're going to have those bare spots fill in, and by the time the heat of summer comes, you'll be enjoying looking out on your grass covered lawn. Nice work.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Yea thanks, cut with the Toro for 2 reasons
1. It was overgrown, wanted to let the chemicals sit on the weeds, plus I was busy days prior. So I had about a week of growth. I ignored the 1/3rd rule this cut. 
2. I get home from work at about 710PM. It gets dark before 8PM. I needed something quick, plus the overgrowth wasn't looking good as I cut with the push reel. Sadly, my toro goes lower than my push reel.

I cut at the lowest setting on the Toro 22, which states goes down to 1". The scalping near the front flower beds is the St. Augustine section, and I am ok with that. Really wish i could find a way to kill it off faster. My increased efforts in the front yard is keeping the ST. Aug thriving as well. I might just nuke those sections at the end of this month. I'll just have to live with bald sports I guess. I might raise the HOC on the toro to the second notch 1 3/8" to see if I can prevent the scalping on the bermuda. I hit down on a few spots. With the condition of my yard, I am surprised I can even cut at 1". I will attempt sanding in June. Next Pay check I'll be picking up some RGS/Air8/Humic Biostimulant package. I still don't know if the common bermuda will do it for me, but it is really cool to have a different lawn. I am surrounded by St. Aug/weed mixes, and the different HOC and texture really makes it stand out. I have a lawn roller. I might try to stripe this grass this weekend for Funsies.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

keep going. it's looking good with all that hard work.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Wife was kind enough to snap a pic for me during good lighting while I'm at work. Notable improvements


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Update. It's been awhile. Lawn care took a backseat to life. Just cutting and some preemergent ,albeit late, this season. Yard has come a long way from those first posts however. Good motivation moving forward


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

balistek said:


> Update. It's been awhile. Lawn care took a backseat to life. Just cutting and some preemergent ,albeit late, this season. Yard has come a long way from those first posts however. Good motivation moving forward


Holy crap! I was looking at this wondering how I missed this in May but then I noticed 2018. That was before I joined. Unbelievable improvement. How much of the lawn would you say is Bermuda now?


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

as looking at this wondering how I missed this in May but then I noticed 2018. That was before I joined. Unbelievable improvement. How much of the lawn would you say is Bermuda now?
[/quote]

May 2018 I wanted to convert to Bermuda. July 2018 we found out our unborn son had a congenital heart defect. He was born Dec 2018. We had an open heart surgery at day 5. We spent 6 weeks in ICU. He required at minimum 3 open heart surgeries. We didn't make it to the 2nd surgery. He passed away at 4 months old. That was April. We buried him in my wife's home town. I was able to acquire a lot (1.08 acres). We will build there in the coming years and I will sod with bermuda. I just want to make what I have now look decent. I would say its majority St. Aug. It just looks better with St. Augustine considering the need for leveling. I don't want to invest more money into a reno at this property. I've been trying to encourage ST. aug rahter than bermuda this year. I might trial a PRG planting this fall, but I don't know how St. Aug will tolerate in our relatively mild winters in Southern Louisiana. More research to do on that.

We bought a family plot, and we buried my son there. We are waiting for a headstone. Takes WEEKS. I want to renovate that area and sod it. I just want to honor his memory and really make that area stand out. That will likely happen next season. I have to figure out the logistics of watering while rooting considering its 1.5 hours away. I might just commute daily for 2-3 weeks and water that way.

I know you didnt ask for all that information. Guess it just pours out of me. Thanks for the compliments. I am happy with the progress so far. I might make a lawn journal and update my house property and maybe even my sons site. debating if that would be too morbid. Again, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

balistek said:


> as looking at this wondering how I missed this in May but then I noticed 2018. That was before I joined. Unbelievable improvement. How much of the lawn would you say is Bermuda now?


May 2018 I wanted to convert to Bermuda. July 2018 we found out our unborn son had a congenital heart defect. He was born Dec 2018. We had an open heart surgery at day 5. We spent 6 weeks in ICU. He required at minimum 3 open heart surgeries. We didn't make it to the 2nd surgery. He passed away at 4 months old. That was April. We buried him in my wife's home town. I was able to acquire a lot (1.08 acres). We will build there in the coming years and I will sod with bermuda. I just want to make what I have now look decent. I would say its majority St. Aug. It just looks better with St. Augustine considering the need for leveling. I don't want to invest more money into a reno at this property. I've been trying to encourage ST. aug rahter than bermuda this year. I might trial a PRG planting this fall, but I don't know how St. Aug will tolerate in our relatively mild winters in Southern Louisiana. More research to do on that.

We bought a family plot, and we buried my son there. We are waiting for a headstone. Takes WEEKS. I want to renovate that area and sod it. I just want to honor his memory and really make that area stand out. That will likely happen next season. I have to figure out the logistics of watering while rooting considering its 1.5 hours away. I might just commute daily for 2-3 weeks and water that way.

I know you didnt ask for all that information. Guess it just pours out of me. Thanks for the compliments. I am happy with the progress so far. I might make a lawn journal and update my house property and maybe even my sons site. debating if that would be too morbid. Again, thanks for the compliments.
[/quote]
I'm so sorry. I'm sure the last few months have been difficult beyond words. There is no way anyone would question your lawn taking a backseat. I know for those 4 months that your son was loved more than some experience in an entire lifetime. Please accept my condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

balistek said:


> Just an update. About a 1.5 months of better cultural practice. Spot sprayed celsius. 2 apps of sedge hammer. 2 apps of fertilizer. One synthetic. Last app of milo at just over 1lb N rate. I also hand brushed some weeds with glyphosate. I did this after work. Ran out of day light. Not bad for a month or so considering the lower than normal temps


Great job!

Lawn is looking good!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

My condolences on the loss of your son. He is obviously well loved.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> balistek said:
> 
> 
> > as looking at this wondering how I missed this in May but then I noticed 2018. That was before I joined. Unbelievable improvement. How much of the lawn would you say is Bermuda now?
> ...


I'm so sorry. I'm sure the last few months have been difficult beyond words. There is no way anyone would question your lawn taking a backseat. I know for those 4 months that your son was loved more than some experience in an entire lifetime. Please accept my condolences to you and your wife.
[/quote]

So very sad to hear about your son. My sincere condolences to you and your family!


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Its been about another year. Heres a check in. Come a long way.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Damn, one of the best transformations I've seen!!
Well done!!


----------

